# a pink and milky vectra---brought back to life



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

was asked by workmate to sort this out
the dreaded faded red paint on a vauxhall
this was only to get the paint shining again before he sells the car on
so no scratch removal,no in depth correction etc
this was looking like a right mess,the paint was indeed milky on virtually every panel
the pictures tell the story:doublesho:doublesho

this was a two pronged attack on this abused car,wait till you see the insides
chrisc sorted the insides out and did an epic job,this looked like the inside of a builders skip
but chris armed with his weapons of choice soon turned it around
cheers chris you did a first class job as always
hopefully chris will be along later with areport and more pics of his fantastic work

also today i had the help of two glamorous helpers in the shape of drew007 and a new guy sav1000

sav1000 had asked to have natter about machining in general,so what better way than to come along today and help

so on with the rescue
the car was jetwashed
snowfoamed,jetted off again and finally washed
wheels cleaned with Autobrite very cherry and very cherry acid 
then onto the driveway to start the transformation

after a little test section i settled on
Autobrite cherry glaze on hex logic pads,
i was very very impressed by the ease at which the faded paint gave way to glossy red

so with the help of sav1000,and drew007 we polished the whole car
wheels polished with Autobrite very berry
and rubber dressed with migliore bella lustre
trims dressed with Dionysus trim glitz (when can we buy big bottles)
finally a coat of collinite to add some protection

so onto the pics
as always c+ c welcome

A BIG THANK YOU TO DREW007 SAV1000 and CHRISC who without their help I dont think i could have finished this in a day,many thanks guys:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

ON WITH THE PICS ,PRETTY SELF EXPLANATORY


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work, looks like new


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Bloody hell mate!! What a transformation there!! Lovely gloss red! Stunning!!

Inside!:doublesho

Top work fellas!!

Mark:thumb:


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

Great job mate!!!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

When I saw the title I was expecting an old old Vectra, shocked by how bad it was!

Great turnaround - must have been v satisfying........:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> Bloody hell mate!! What a transformation there!! Lovely gloss red! Stunning!!
> 
> Inside!:doublesho
> 
> ...


Mark
told you it was special
that cherry glaze im getting some fantastic results with it
ive used it on a few cars now
and it really is the dogs danglies
cheers matey:thumb:

as for insides ive got some pics of the condition,it WAS askip inside
wait till chrisc pops along later with his inside write up


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Yoghurtman said:


> When I saw the title I was expecting an old old Vectra, shocked by how bad it was!
> 
> Great turnaround - must have been v satisfying........:thumb:


oh yes
i think we all had big grins when we had finished
but not as big as when my mate just called for it

(lots of swear words!!!!!) dont think ill sell it now

cheers


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks for today steve, was great to help out and see the results. What a transformation it was. Hope the lad liked it when he picked it up? He best get you one hell of a breakfast at work for that


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

sav1000 said:


> thanks for today steve, was great to help out and see the results. What a transformation it was. Hope the lad liked it when he picked it up? He best get you one hell of a breakfast at work for that


thank you , for helping out
glad you enjoyed the day and i could teach you a little bit
if you ever need help etc etc
thanks

next time you do a car,post some pics up


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

a lot of job satisfaction with this steve and a achey back.tell him to keep it clean like that or ill be loseing my phone:lol:.
ill do a write up tommorow when i work out photobucket plus im knackerd:thumb:.
a view teaser pics

like a builders yard
View attachment 14601


View attachment 14602


View attachment 14603


View attachment 14604


View attachment 14605

finishing touch a autosmart airfreshner
ive found my perfect combo now autosmart well you probally guess that and all my tools and mfs and tackle from autobrite for all your valeting and detailing needs nice little advert there tim-mark can i have a freebie now cheers mark-tim.hope you cleaned the windscreen good drew007:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

thought wed get a few more replies
never mind


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

God, what a change !!!

What's wrong with these red Vauxhall's/Opel's? They go pink so easily?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

great work guys on the inside and out.

One of those job when you have finished you sand stand back and think "jobs a gudun".


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Lovely turnaround. Its like magic milky to silky !


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Typical Flame red. Great job :thumb:


----------



## Bigh (Jun 12, 2008)

Fantastic job done there. It looks like a new car now:thumb: :buffer:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great turnaround, well done! Have used cherry glaze a couple of times now, wasn't too impressed the first time, but the second time was a different experience, its good stuff!


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice one Steve, hope he is going to cut you in on the extra money he will make when he sells it!!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

love posts like these, nice one :thumb:

still using the cherry glaze then, you are getting some amazing results with it thats for sure


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

top class mate, well done!

cherry glaze is brilliant stuff!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

does cherry glaze correct or fill?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Bloody hell mate!! What a transformation there!! Lovely gloss red! Stunning!!
> 
> Inside!:doublesho
> 
> ...


Still looking forward to get a better deal on shipping of 5l Cherry Glaze to Turkey.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I bet the guy didn't believe it was the same car, amazing turnaround


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Love that 50/50 of the bonnet! Great job, cars look stunning now!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

So can Vauxhall still not paint Red properly or have they sorted it by now?


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> So can Vauxhall still not paint Red properly or have they sorted it by now?


I think all they need to do is add a clear coat instead on just leaving it as a stupid base!


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

To be fair the pics dont really do it justice, in real life the car looked a million dollars and thats hard for me to say as im not a vauxhall man  but you guys have done it again, fantastic workmanship hats off to you :thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Bit pathetic really considering the Y Plate Fiesta I had the other week was still as Red as the day it left the factory...


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Kokopelli said:


> God, what a change !!!
> 
> What's wrong with these red Vauxhall's/Opel's? They go pink so easily?


That my friend is Vauxhall Flame Red, single stage paint. Glorious when pristine, awful when faded.



dew1911 said:


> So can Vauxhall still not paint Red properly or have they sorted it by now?





DasArab said:


> I think all they need to do is add a clear coat instead on just leaving it as a stupid base!


They don't use single stage reds any more, Power Red is a clear coated red 

Quality job on that Vec guys  :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Now if that was an animal it could have been put down lol

I would be embarresed if that were my car

Super job good transformation mate:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

big ben said:


> love posts like these, nice one :thumb:
> 
> still using the cherry glaze then, you are getting some amazing results with it thats for sure


i think its such a versatile product
ok its not a miracle worker
i still use `traditional`polishes and pads when paint correcting
but depending on pad/paint/condition/what you want to acheive you can get some very good results with cherry glaze
have a play around ,i think you will like it
steve


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

big ben said:


> does cherry glaze correct or fill?


best person to ask is Mark @ Autobrite


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nick.s said:


> That my friend is Vauxhall Flame Red, single stage paint. Glorious when pristine, awful when faded.
> 
> They don't use single stage reds any more, Power Red is a clear coated red
> 
> Quality job on that Vec guys  :thumb:


thanks for this post matey
saved me answering em all :thumb::wave:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Anymore interior pics mate??...that interior is/was in a right state....is that mould on the seats???


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great turnaround and a nice job!!:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Anymore interior pics mate??...that interior is/was in a right state....is that mould on the seats???


heres a few i have
hopefully chrisc who did the insides will be along later with his own write up
it was just like somone had put seats and a dashboard in a builders skip


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats a great turnaround , that interior is disgusting mind you , I dont know how anyone could bear to be in a car when its in such a state inside!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

try again pics wouldnt appear
heres two more.ill do a detailed write up tommorow

View attachment 14618


View attachment 14619

clean pic bits are tree leaf what was floating around not left over plaster:thumb:


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great work fellas - looks miles better! :thumb:

That interior was mingin' :doublesho


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cracking job :thumb:

Must have been very satisfying to see it transformer from minger to minter. 

As has been said before, i much prefer seeing these types of posts, rather than watching 'new' cars getting a PDI tidy up. 

I've done a few like this and the owners reaction is worth its weight in gold.

They must have been delighted with the result and perhaps reluctant to sell ?


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Great turnaround love the pink->red threads.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Loving the interior after shot...like to see more though, that boot looked hanging!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Phil1971 said:


> Cracking job :thumb:
> 
> Must have been very satisfying to see it transformer from minger to minter.
> 
> ...


yes he couldnt belive the condition it was in when he came to pick it up
hes having second thoughts about selling now
and ive got his rover to do next,thats not quite as bad,but no where like the condition it will be returned back to him in


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

When i read the title i thought it was going to be a rotten vec B, not a C!!! How fast does vauxhall paint go off!?!?!?! jees....you think they'd have learned by now!!

Blinking good turnaround !!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, lovely! I love pink to reds and for a fast result I love the Autobrite Cherry Glaze! Top results!
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great turnaround guys, amazing how they come up, better than new. The secret is getting oils into the dried paint.

They do need to be looked after though as the pink does try to come back.

Now this sounds daft but I rubbed olive oil over the Corsa I did last time before I waxed it and that seems to have stayed red.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Great turnaround guys, amazing how they come up, better than new. The secret is getting oils into the dried paint.
> 
> They do need to be looked after though as the pink does try to come back.
> 
> Now this sounds daft but I rubbed olive oil over the Corsa I did last time before I waxed it and that seems to have stayed red.


this is going to sound stupid but did my brothers girlfriends purple-blue corsa would same apply to that sufferd same problem but dont know if its come back through yet think ill give it a try anyhow is it just supermarket stuff:thumb:


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Nice work there guys


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Absolutely amazing transformation! It looks fantastic now!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Remember this detail so came on again, no pics now


----------

